# i'm so happy! lol



## 22659 (Jul 1, 2006)

i put a post on the end of the sex one from earlier, but i don't think anyone replied to it. i was contemplating for a while whether or not to tell my best guy friend that i have IBS, but i figured since we're planning to have sex I should keep as much open between us as possible lol. i told him, and he was totally understanding about it. turns out he has three members in his family with it. i'm just glad he knows that if i bail in the last minute it's really not him, it's the ibs. if any of you guys haven't told your significant who ever, do it! it's a bit awkward explaining at first, but you feel so much better once they know!


----------

